# Spearfishing Game for Wii??? Sweet!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: 16px 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: pre">Found this on another site. HAd always wondered when someone was gonna make a spearfishin game. Go to 6 minutes in and watch from there when the shark comes in......freakin beautiful!

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: 16px 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: pre">




<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: 16px 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: pre">


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Clay,I have that game and have to say it is one of the most addicting games ever. You can also fish with a rod or bowfish and there are about 60 different kinds of fish to target.

Well worth the money if you have a Wii


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

If I had a Wii I would be all over it.

Heres a second part...






Dude gets nailed by a tiger,and a hammerhead...beautiful.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

I was just asking my kids if there was such a game, cool.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thought that wasClay when I saw the first few shots... Snapper, Snapper, Snapper, snapper...HAAAAAAA :clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Steve...you will soon have your choice of 2 full size guns. An AB biller that is being shipped to me, or....



wait for it...



wait for it....



My Riffe. All loaded up with the goodies. Of course huge price difference. But your covered.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

CLAY!!! Are you selling the Riffe/Lazer? WTF are you moving up to? You're not giving up are you? Give me a call, haven't heard from you since Elizabeth was born. Looks like you are doing great. Take it easy friend.


----------



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

wow they really do got everything now.

don't know if y'all ever watch south park (specifically the episode related to how gay guitar hero is...unless your wasted), but because spearfishing is so addicting, the wii spearfishing game made me think of the south park heroine hero game:



http://www.gamegum.com/game/1857/heroin-hero/



-Wilson

Fly Navy, Dive Pensacola, Go VOLS!

:usaflag


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes.... going to sell the Riffe. I wanted a deathstick, but they did not have safetys. Now he can put one on.:doh There the custom made ones with the poured epoxy track, fully enclosed. I am so exited...



Ill give you a call soon...miss you down here man!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa Wilson... I saw that one. Was funny. Guitar Queero was awsome though. When his dad could play the songs on a REAL guitar, they all said thats lame.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

somebody should show this game to the **** making the snapper regulations. that guy killed 4 snapper over 20lbs within site of the beach. then swam 100yards and killed a 50+ mahi then another 100yards and killed 10lb flounder. thats my kind of shooting...and he's using a semi automatic speargun...wonder who makes that thing cause i'm buying one


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually...you won't believe this, Wayne, the owner of Beco (powerheads) has just finished a working protype of a blank bullet powered multi shot speargun!!! :bowdown No...I have not preordered one....yet! Bout @42,500 he said they would be. He is going to email me some pics. Bad...aaaaaaass!


----------

